# OK Just thought of a name ......



## N2TORTS (Feb 7, 2013)

Well as the insomnia kicks in ,,,here spending time with my late night shelled buddies .. I just thought of a name for this guy ...
How about " SOLO" ?
For the reason he/she is the only "Yellow-Foot" who resides at the Cove'........ 











Anyone for a late night snack?






JD~


----------



## Creedence (Feb 8, 2013)

Ha! I like it. That last pic is basically me right now.


----------



## laney (Feb 8, 2013)

Solo is cool, very unique I like it


----------



## immayo (Feb 8, 2013)

Solo, what a little cutie he/she is! Best yellow hands down


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it! It reminds me of Han Solo


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Awww, hiya Solo


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 8, 2013)

Very cute... after solo cups or because there can only be one?


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2013)

I think that's a perfect name.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love that name!!


----------



## mike taylor (Feb 8, 2013)

Or the lone ranger in case you get it a buddy you remember the lone ranger he had the indian tontoe don't know why they called him the lone ranger he was never alone ha ha but really that a good name you can always name a buddy cup


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

Solo is such a cute name!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 8, 2013)

PERFECT!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was thinking about that song with the solo cup..




mainey34 said:


> I was thinking about that song with the solo cup..


Pretty yellow by the way..and that last caption and pic made me laugh...


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 8, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> I was thinking about that song with the solo cup..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good ... always god to smile!




Creedence said:


> Ha! I like it. That last pic is basically me right now.



HA HA ..... my Favo Reply ..... so a little ice cream and Mazuri eh ? 
<grin>


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

Hans Solo?????


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Hans Solo?????



I LIKE IT! =:>)


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 9, 2013)

I like it! Or since he is the solo Yellowfoot, you could call him YOLO!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 9, 2013)

jrcrist4 said:


> I like it! Or since he is the solo Yellowfoot, you could call him YOLO!!!



Yolo gets my vote! Hehe


----------



## Creedence (Feb 9, 2013)

N2TORTS said:


> good ... always god to smile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Accurate.


----------



## immayo (Feb 9, 2013)

I hate when people say Yolo.. so dumb...


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 9, 2013)

Solo, Like TerryO's Pio And Solo :') 

I like...Very Cute


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

oh dear lord please do not name your tortoise after that modern social atrocity of a catchphrase..............


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> oh dear lord please do not name your tortoise after that modern social atrocity of a catchphrase..............



Gosh I'm getting old .....cause' I have no clue about what you guys are talking about .....


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> oh dear lord please do not name your tortoise after that modern social atrocity of a catchphrase..............



Hey, I wouldn't call it a "social atrocity". YOLO (You only live once) is better then some OTHER mottos they might use...
Perhaps YOLO because you only live once, and of course in that time frame you would wanna see a yellow foot like that...? (If your a tortoise nerd like all of us, of course )


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

RedfootsRule said:


> Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear lord please do not name your tortoise after that modern social atrocity of a catchphrase..............
> ...



I only say that due to the fact that my generation has abused that phrase till no end, using it to excuse for their reckless behavior.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> RedfootsRule said:
> 
> 
> > Rambo said:
> ...



I'm with you there. The answer to all undesirable behavior, "You only live once!". Its a leading cause in skateboarders losing their teeth :roll eyes:.


----------



## immayo (Feb 9, 2013)

All I know is saying YOLO makes you sound like a complete idiot. I don't mind if someone says "you only live once" about something, but if I hear someone say Yolo it automatically makes me want to punch them in the face! haha


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

Examples such as..........


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Examples such as..........



I'm sorry, I almost want to scream "LOL" like the laughing teenagers. Where on earth did that happen?
And come now, poor choice. If your going to do something with "yolo" as your reason, you should at least do something worth living for! Throwing a sandwich...I would eat it first .


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

or...........


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> or...........



Alright, I saw that before, but I did NOT want to mention it . Its quite distressing....
We're going so off-topic here . Sorry JD :shy:.


----------



## immayo (Feb 9, 2013)

Or this stupidity...

http://newsfeed.time.com/2012/09/19/aspiring-rapper-drunk-tweets-yolo-just-before-fatal-car-crash/


----------



## Rambo (Feb 9, 2013)

I think it's a great educational opportunity to teach JD of what modern society has come up with in the past few years hahahahaha but peter is right, sorry for going off topics with our opinons.


----------



## immayo (Feb 9, 2013)

I think to stay on topic he should add some more pics of this little guy!
And no I am not just saying this for my own personal benefit or because I love seeing his cute little face!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 9, 2013)

Rambo said:


> I think it's a great educational opportunity to teach JD of what modern society has come up with in the past few years hahahahaha but peter is right, sorry for going off topics with our opinons.



yer right ,,,,, Im stuck in the 80's...... " Was a great time in Life 4 sure"


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 11, 2013)

wow people, I didnt think there would be such an explosion due to my yolo comment. I actually had a tort i named Yolo before the "you only live once" fad came out. Good grief, you can still be an idiot and not say yolo; I just think it is a cool name. 

Im part the "yolo" generation (whatever that is!) and in my opinion its a good phrase if you use common sense and discretion with it! Skateboarders are still going to break their teeth in regardless of whether or not they do it in the name of the "you only live once" mentality.

ITS A COOL NAME FOR A TORTOISE!!! Oh and JD dont worry about being stuck in the 80s, your not missing much I assure you.


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 11, 2013)

immayo said:


> All I know is saying YOLO makes you sound like a complete idiot. I don't mind if someone says "you only live once" about something, but if I hear someone say Yolo it automatically makes me want to punch them in the face! haha



This! The minute I hear yolo or swag I automatically cannot take that person seriously. Ever.


----------

